
Show HN: Trackburnr – track data in GitHub-commit-style heatmaps - MegaLeon
http://trackburnr.com/
======
MegaLeon
Author here - just a simple tool to record stuff / track habits in a github-
commit kind of heatmap.

I wanted to go through the process of developing a deploying a decent web
application - all new subjects for me.

I picked Meteor as a framework, and after going through the excellent
"discover meteor" book decided to dedicate roughly a month to a project that
could be considered useful to other human beings. Feedback appreciated!

~~~
throwanem
I was rather expecting to find a UI library at the other end of that link,
rather than a SaaS offering.

Having found the latter, I was disappointed, although given what appears to be
increasingly typical practice not surprised, to discover that there's no
meaningful information on offer about what the service does or how to
integrate with it. It should be possible to find out whether and how I can use
your service before I decide whether to sign up for it; otherwise, how am I to
know whether it's worth my time to sign up for it at all?

~~~
justhamade
I was expecting the same thing, and was also disappointed.

------
kinduff
I really like the UI and the idea, but I don't see myself (maybe I'm not your
market) using this daily. As an exercise I love it, good job.

The other thing that pops into my mind, note that I'm a programmer, is the
"Single", "2 Values", etc descriptions. The "tracker" allows me to add two
states on the "Single" layout, and 3 states in the "2 Values".

~~~
MegaLeon
Thanks! Yeah, technically the single is either a value, or no data at all - I
can see why it could be seen as two values.

------
mkrishnan
This is a awesome idea. Some of the cases I am thinking is: track the days you
drink or exercise or eating out and thinks like that. Or tracking the mood.

This is something I would be willing to pay to use. Provide data export as
well.

Instead of saying 'track data', use the real term like 'track drinking days'
or something like that.

~~~
MegaLeon
Thanks! Data export is my next step on the feature list in case the interest
was high enough. Your use case example makes total sense, very good
suggestion. Cheers!

------
douglance
the data entry is a pain in the ass.

